# How to get that HUGE bass drop sound? (like Struc/tures and etc.) Mixtest inside



## androidkaita (Oct 22, 2011)

**UPDATED** Soundcloud link:
http://soundcloud.com/galactic-pegasus-2/cursing-akhenaten-take-2

That is my mix test, I tried to experiment with the bass guitar and bass drops to try and get a really bass heavy mix. 

I am using Reaper. The bass is an Ibanez SR505BM, running thru Waves - CLA Bass, POD Farm, and then ReaComp.

The bass drop is just a sample I found that I boosted a bit at the 200Hz range (in attempt to make it more audible) and at 60Hz (for the bass feel).

Now what I am trying to achieve is something like what Struc/tures or Veil of Maya or After the Burial (basically a Sumeriancore) style bass drop. To me they are very audible yet still have that very powerful low end.

Like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDwHShpoqwI&feature=related


----------



## ampoverload (Oct 22, 2011)

i was expecting dubstep, lol


----------



## androidkaita (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha, no, bass drops like what all core bands use at their breakdowns


----------



## Axiom Divine (Oct 22, 2011)

Sounds good, but I HAD to post after seeing the COG Flag in the background. Awesome.


----------



## ahjteam (Oct 22, 2011)

androidkaita said:


> The bass drop is just a sample I found that I boosted a bit at the 200Hz range (in attempt to make it more audible) and at 60Hz (for the bass feel).



Try making one yourself. You can make them even huger that way.


----------



## androidkaita (Oct 22, 2011)

I just updated it with a few tweaks and changes, tell me what you think of it now? Any better, worse?
Cursing akhenaten take 2 by Galactic Pegasus - 2 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 22, 2011)

I think that a lot of core bands keep a lot of space in the mix for the drops. Their bass is either extremely low, or thrash-esque (non-bassy - like textures). It's kinda full bodied, but still really tight because there is no loose low-end. 
So it's partially psychoacoustic that the bassdrops sound so huge; If you have a thin (read: tight) mix, a bass drop will sound extremely huge.

And making a bass drop shouldn't be hard, but I've seen few drops posted here in SSO, so go ahead and use the search function.  (Hope I didn't sound like a dick)


----------



## androidkaita (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah that makes sense, I just learned how to make my own bass drop before after ahjteam posted using some Reaper built in VST's. Don't worry you don't sound like a dick haha. 

The creation of bass drops was not as much of the issue I was having, it was more to do with getting it to sound very predominant in the mix (such as my example link)


----------



## Shi7Disc0 (Oct 23, 2011)

I steal the bass drops from Korn... the song "Dead Bodies Everywhere" has clean bass drops in the beginning.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Oct 23, 2011)

Shi7Disc0 said:


> I steal the bass drops from Korn... the song "Dead Bodies Everywhere" has clean bass drops in the beginning.



 


Read up on music law, dude. Even the most minor stolen material could be pretty detrimental.


----------

